# Milkshake One Shots?



## ace_d_house_cat (28/1/21)

Hey guys, 

I am looking for banana and lime milkshake one shots that are close to the TKO b&l milkshake e-liquid. 

I buy the Cloud Burst Bubblegum Milkshake one shot from Vape Hyper and I absolutely love it! 

Any info would be highly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

